# Ureaplasma, anyone?



## SaraEmily

This is gonna be long but I'm so upset..


I went for my second appointment this week (17 weeks) and my OB made the whole experience awful. At my first appointment he came off as pretty rude but I thought he must've just been having a bad day.
But anyway, I got my pap smear and blood results back. He walked in, said hi, and then he said, "You have some STD's." So of course I'm just devastated and start crying. He gives me the paper with my results, and it shows I have BV and something called Ureaplasma, both are bacterial infections. I knew what BV was and was super relieved that that was all it was, but didn't know anything about the second one. So i tried to ask about it, and he was like "well did you read the paper at all?" And I had but all it said was that they're both bacterial infections. I wanted to know a little bit more than that..
So since he wouldn't tell me anything else, I had to resort to google, which I hate doing cause it scares me. And from what I've read, both are common and you don't even have to have sex to get them!! >.< So now I'm furious because he made me cry and completely terrified me, and since WHEN is it okay to just say "you have some std's"? Even if I had something terrible, that's just insensitive. I've only had sex with my husband.. he made me feel so bad about myself. 
But anyway, after reading about ureaplasma and bv, I'm terrified. Both are assoicated with preterm labor, and while I was given some topical cream for the BV, I don't think I can be treated for the ureaplasma while I'm pregnant. It requires a strong antibiotic (doxycillin) which I can't take while pregnant. And all I can find online are TONS of wmen who gave birth at 18-24 weeks and lost their babies. :( And that it usually doesnt even go away with the antibiotics right away. I can't even feel excited about this baby anymore.. I feel like the bv and ureaplasma are a double whammy and I have no hope of fixing both :( I haven't been able to stop crying. And no one seems to know much about the bacteria so I feel so alone. Has ANYONE else tested positive for this and came out okay?


----------



## xjennax

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

I haven't heard of either infection so I can't really comment on them but I didn't want to r&r... I'd say look for a 2nd opinion from another doctor. Google is the worst thing to look on, anyone can put these articles on the internet and you can't guarantee its actually came from a medical professional but I understand you felt like you had no other option because I've done it before myself. 

Really hope you manage to get it treated and get more reliable information from another doctor.


----------



## Hellylou

Sounds like a very unhelpful doctor! I had heard of BV and I know that can appear in pregnancy and cause issues but ONLY if untreated, and it IS treatable! I looked up the other, and it does appear to be transmitted sexually from what I read, but again, it is treatable with antibiotics which are safe during pregnancy, so I really don't know why your doctor has sent you away with no information and no plan - that's disgraceful.

Don't worry - from what I can see both these are treatable and neither are a definite guarantee of something going wrong in the pregnancy. It just carries a risk and needs treating. Try not to panic. Go back and insist on proper answers and a full course of treatment.:hugs:


----------



## heavenbaby

Hello, I know this is an old post but just wondering if you ever got the bacteria ureaplasma cleared up with antibotics while pregnant? Did your husband take antibiotics too?

Thanks!


----------



## SaraEmily

I changed doctors because of the way I was treated, and my new doctor told me that they don't even test for that because of false positives and because it's still controversial if it's even something that causes harm. She basically said to forget about it and don't worry.


----------



## heavenbaby

I'm not here to scare you at all but you need to be aware that this bacteria is harmful to you and the baby if you have it. I do give the first doctor credit for testing you because I wasn't that lucky. I wouldn't be here telling you this unless my doctor would have tested me for this bacteria early in my pregnancy. I lost my baby boy at 17 wks 2 wks ago and it was all because of ureaplasma. I wanted nothing more to be a mom and I couldn't let this post go unnoticed like your doctors have done you. If it was a false positive that's wonderful but you can't just let this not be a worry. I don't want any mom to be to go through what we did so I had to speak up. Like I said I don't want to scare you at all. You just need to know this isn't something you just "don't worry" about if you possibly have it. And seriously, doctors have no clue sometimes and you need to push them to do what you want. My friend told me to stop being nice and be a b**** and push for what I want when it comes to dealing with doctors. I'm here if you have any questions.


----------



## SaraEmily

heavenbaby said:


> I'm not here to scare you at all but you need to be aware that this bacteria is harmful to you and the baby if you have it. I do give the first doctor credit for testing you because I wasn't that lucky. I wouldn't be here telling you this unless my doctor would have tested me for this bacteria early in my pregnancy. I lost my baby boy at 17 wks 2 wks ago and it was all because of ureaplasma. I wanted nothing more to be a mom and I couldn't let this post go unnoticed like your doctors have done you. If it was a false positive that's wonderful but you can't just let this not be a worry. I don't want any mom to be to go through what we did so I had to speak up. Like I said I don't want to scare you at all. You just need to know this isn't something you just "don't worry" about if you possibly have it. And seriously, doctors have no clue sometimes and you need to push them to do what you want. My friend told me to stop being nice and be a b**** and push for what I want when it comes to dealing with doctors. I'm here if you have any questions.


Well gee, thanks for bringing back all my worries. I mean I appreciate the concern, but I've already got enough to stress about it without thinking my daughter might die any minute because of this. I'm very sorry for your loss, that must be terrible, but I reeally don't want to think about things like that right now. I've nearly made it to my third tri, things are looking good. Even if it did cause me to go into labor early, her chance of survival is pretty good.
My doctor told me not to worry about it. And from what I've read online, none of the antibiotics that work against it are safe during pregnancy. Even the first doctor that did test for it didn't even give me an option for treatment. So I guess all I can do is trust them, as there's nothing more I can do about it at this point. I'm sick of stressing about it, that's probably hurting my baby way more. Also, my doctor told me about 30% of people carry this, so it's fairly common.

I hope I'm not coming across as mean, it's just that I JUST stopped worrying myself sick about this, and now someone's telling me I need to keep worrying because my baby could die. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## miss cakes

ive never even heard of it never been tested for it in all four pregnancies id say if it was a serious cause for concern wouldnt everyone be tested for that? i dunno im sure there is risks there usually is with anything but if your baby is all good and healthy and your feeling fine then id go on what the doctors say and not worry about it your far enough along that you probably dont even need to worry about it anyway so stop googling horror stories and relax! x


----------



## lily28

Resurrecting this thread as I got diagnosed last night and I'm quite scared. I thought I was good to go and enjoy some peace and quiet for a few weeks until the next round of tests, but no, I had to have some stupid infection to get all worried again and continue testing.

Anyone who treated ureaplasma successfully while pregnant without huge side effects to baby's health?


----------



## SaraEmily

lily28 said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I got diagnosed last night and I'm quite scared. I thought I was good to go and enjoy some peace and quiet for a few weeks until the next round of tests, but no, I had to have some stupid infection to get all worried again and continue testing.
> 
> Anyone who treated ureaplasma successfully while pregnant without huge side effects to baby's health?

I never was treated but just wanted to let you know I'm 35 weeks now and baby is still doing fine. I trust my doctor when she says it's not something I need to be treated for or even tested for. (another doc did a routine test for it, not my current) Most doctors don't routinely test for it, because there's still not enough evidence that it's really harmful. Does your doctor advise treatment while you're pregnant? If so, what antibiotic? When I did my research online I couldn't find any antibiotics that were deemed safe during pregnancy that would be effective.


----------



## babybirdangel

I found out that I had it before being pregnant. My husband and I kept infecting each other and it was causing us to not conceive on top of other factors. But, I was told it was not a STD like all the other ones.


----------



## lily28

SaraEmily said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Resurrecting this thread as I got diagnosed last night and I'm quite scared. I thought I was good to go and enjoy some peace and quiet for a few weeks until the next round of tests, but no, I had to have some stupid infection to get all worried again and continue testing.
> 
> Anyone who treated ureaplasma successfully while pregnant without huge side effects to baby's health?
> 
> I never was treated but just wanted to let you know I'm 35 weeks now and baby is still doing fine. I trust my doctor when she says it's not something I need to be treated for or even tested for. (another doc did a routine test for it, not my current) Most doctors don't routinely test for it, because there's still not enough evidence that it's really harmful. Does your doctor advise treatment while you're pregnant? If so, what antibiotic? When I did my research online I couldn't find any antibiotics that were deemed safe during pregnancy that would be effective.Click to expand...

That's sounds very reassuring. Thanks for your reply!

I know that most docs never test for it as it is super common, like anyone who ever had sex has it.:shrug: and most of the time there are no symptoms. It is not considered a disease as far as I understand. 30% of the people are born with it and you can never really get rid of it. Antibiotics just make it weak and fight symptoms.:dohh:

Yes my doc said I will get an antibiotic, both DH and I, azithromycin that is a type of erythromycin. It is a somewhat safe one, I think category B, and with minimum exposure as you only take it for 2-3 days.
https://bacteria.emedtv.com/azithromycin/azithromycin-and-pregnancy.html

He is not entirely sure I should take it as I have 0 symptoms. He says to wait until 12th week.

My pregnancy is perfect so far. I just wish I never knew about it.

My sis also has it, she was randomly tested by her obgyn who also believes it is nothing to worry about. She did get a round of antibiotics (not pregnant).


----------



## lily28

babybirdangel said:


> I found out that I had it before being pregnant. My husband and I kept infecting each other and it was causing us to not conceive on top of other factors. But, I was told it was not a STD like all the other ones.

I was reading it is believed it can affect sperm count in men with symptoms like urethritis. It is considered so rare to cause symptoms though that there are virtually no serious studies. Those that there are out there are quite outdated and are not considered serious enough by the majority of the medical community.


----------



## JoM

SaraEmily said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Resurrecting this thread as I got diagnosed last night and I'm quite scared. I thought I was good to go and enjoy some peace and quiet for a few weeks until the next round of tests, but no, I had to have some stupid infection to get all worried again and continue testing.
> 
> Anyone who treated ureaplasma successfully while pregnant without huge side effects to baby's health?
> 
> I never was treated but just wanted to let you know I'm 35 weeks now and baby is still doing fine. I trust my doctor when she says it's not something I need to be treated for or even tested for. (another doc did a routine test for it, not my current) Most doctors don't routinely test for it, because there's still not enough evidence that it's really harmful. Does your doctor advise treatment while you're pregnant? If so, what antibiotic? When I did my research online I couldn't find any antibiotics that were deemed safe during pregnancy that would be effective.Click to expand...

Dear Sara, 

I was just wondering how did things go for you?

Me and my husband are trying and I have just been diagnose with Ureplasma. My doctor has prescribed antibiotics but I am a bit concern since I might be in the very early stages of pregnancy.

I juts do not know what is worse: to take the antibiotics or to leave things as they are.

Thanks in advance.

Jo


----------



## Twag

Is this only something they test for in the USA? I am in the UK and I got told I would not have a smear test until after baby was born (they do not do them when pregnant) and I have had no such tests only blood tests??? :wacko:

I hope you are all good and things get sorted for you :hugs:


----------



## lily28

I'm in Europe, I had a private doctor that wanted the smears etc. 
As an update, I still have ureoplasma, it showed at the last smear before I gave birth. I had my son without complications, 1 week overdue back in April.


----------



## SaraEmily

JoM said:


> SaraEmily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Resurrecting this thread as I got diagnosed last night and I'm quite scared. I thought I was good to go and enjoy some peace and quiet for a few weeks until the next round of tests, but no, I had to have some stupid infection to get all worried again and continue testing.
> 
> Anyone who treated ureaplasma successfully while pregnant without huge side effects to baby's health?
> 
> I never was treated but just wanted to let you know I'm 35 weeks now and baby is still doing fine. I trust my doctor when she says it's not something I need to be treated for or even tested for. (another doc did a routine test for it, not my current) Most doctors don't routinely test for it, because there's still not enough evidence that it's really harmful. Does your doctor advise treatment while you're pregnant? If so, what antibiotic? When I did my research online I couldn't find any antibiotics that were deemed safe during pregnancy that would be effective.Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Sara,
> 
> I was just wondering how did things go for you?
> 
> Me and my husband are trying and I have just been diagnose with Ureplasma. My doctor has prescribed antibiotics but I am a bit concern since I might be in the very early stages of pregnancy.
> 
> I juts do not know what is worse: to take the antibiotics or to leave things as they are.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JoClick to expand...

Hi. Everything went fine. It didn't seem to affect me at all if I did really have it. My OB told me that it's common to get a false positive and that's another reason they don't routinely test for it. We conceived on our first month trying and I had a very smooth pregnancy. No problems at all. I went a week overdue and LO was 8 lbs. 

As far as taking the antibiotic, I'd say just bring up your concerns with your doctor. I know the antibiotic my first doctor prescribed wasn't safe in the first trimester. If I were you I'd probably wait another week or two and find out if you're pregnant or not, and if you're not, take it then so you know it's safe then it'll be out of your system before you start trying again.

I hope things go well for you! Try not to worry about it. I know I did and it only made me enjoy my pregnancy less, but everything turned out fine. Good luck! :)


----------



## praying2bamum

heavenbaby said:


> I'm not here to scare you at all but you need to be aware that this bacteria is harmful to you and the baby if you have it. I do give the first doctor credit for testing you because I wasn't that lucky. I wouldn't be here telling you this unless my doctor would have tested me for this bacteria early in my pregnancy. I lost my baby boy at 17 wks 2 wks ago and it was all because of ureaplasma. I wanted nothing more to be a mom and I couldn't let this post go unnoticed like your doctors have done you. If it was a false positive that's wonderful but you can't just let this not be a worry. I don't want any mom to be to go through what we did so I had to speak up. Like I said I don't want to scare you at all. You just need to know this isn't something you just "don't worry" about if you possibly have it. And seriously, doctors have no clue sometimes and you need to push them to do what you want. My friend told me to stop being nice and be a b**** and push for what I want when it comes to dealing with doctors. I'm here if you have any questions.

Hello, I just received a call from my OBGYN that I tested positive for Ureaplasma. It is my second time taking antibiotics for this and it still came back. My hubby and I are going on our honeymoon next week and wanted to try but now I am terrified. I had a miscarriage in 2015 at 14 weeks and I think it was linked to this. I feel so defeated and scared. What can I do to rid of this? I cant even think of going through a miscarriage again :( please help


----------



## Emily19988

I'm a bit irritated on this thread it's not rare to get smyptoms I've had both micoplasma and ureplasmas for months the antibiotics didn't work as because it has no cell walls the ones while preg aren't even strong enough to help my whole cervix and uterous is infected my urthertha feels like on fire yet I test for no utis or yeast each time only these infections I've had severe pelvic pain and cervix pain itching burning green discharge yellow at one point I had blood for awhile from what I know is many people can have the bacteria and it's not enough to actually physically infect or cause problems but my immune system is clearly compressed and that's when you get way to much of the bacterias and they infect your body I've red several things about mold exposures being a big problem with actual smyptoms and infection with it this is a nasty superbug it is hard to get rid of and it's all to also do with immune system I'm frustrated about it completely I don't want this forever I've never had any issues my whole life or whole 11 years of being sexually active I know I've been exposed to severe molds in. My house and other things their is definitely data on it causing harm to baby and you and causing women and men to be infertile if it's causing smyptoms because it's literally infecting you at that point they don't like to test for it randomly because can have normal amounts in their gi tracts when it causing smyptoms it is not normal amounts and it is harmful many girls didn't know the had it until lost their babies from it which means it causes preterm labor in still birth in people who are barely even showing infection symptoms it causes severe inflamation of the cervix utertha and uterous when it's systems hence why I have so much pain yellow and green and even a smell the preterm labor and still birth is from rupturing membranes and also the severe inflamation


----------

